#   >      . !

## Sand Rostov

,              - -
      .  -  .   ,...   ,...   /       ....       !


 :       ? 

       -   ,  - ,   ,    ,   ,           ?

     ? 

 :Dash2: 
 :Evil:

----------


## dunpil

,   ,    .    ...

----------


## VLDMR

,     .            ,      . 

   ,   ,   .    ? 
   ( , IT-,      )        .

    1,  **  .   .  , ,  ,    ,         online . 
""    , 512 /        , ,   -   , -  ,  ,   ..  ..   -     :Wink:

----------


## Sand Rostov

,        ( -   ).  ,     ,     ....       ....
       /,        : , ,       ....      ,  - ...      ,    ....          /.... ,    ,   1,       .         (    -    ),  -   !     ?
        -            !    ,   ,   ... ! 
     ...     ..... 
          !

    -     (  ,    )...       .... 
   !     20  -        ....  ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ""    , 512 /        , ,   -   , -  ,  ,   ..  ..   -


   "" - 8 /.     - ...     -    ( )     ...    , ..   - ! 
  ...  :Frown:

----------


## VLDMR

> ...     ....


 ... :Big Grin: 
, ,        "  ",          ,    . 

     - -   ,    WINDOWS 7, -2000   ,  ,      -       - -   :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps:  , -   :  



> ( -   ).  ,     ,


 ,   -    , !         ?
      "       "  ? ? 
        ,     ...         .      ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,   -    , !         ?       "       "  ? ? 
>         ,     ...         .      ?


    ...       (,   )...      -   .

----------


## Sand Rostov

*VLDMR*,  ,   ,           __   -   ,        ...  -       /      ...

     ,   ,     ,         ,   ,     .     ,    ....

----------


## VLDMR

,       . 
      ,  ,     . 
  ,   ,     ,    -            .         . 
     ,          . .

----------


## KTc

!!!           - "".   ,       -   IT-=     ,       ,       .      ,    , -   .    ,  .   ,   2-3       -   , ..    ,       .
      ,   ,    ,  ,      .         , ,   .     ,    , ,    !!!
VLDMR,        ?                 ?       ,      .

----------


## VLDMR

> 


 ** ?     ?
     -  .    -  .   -  ,    .  ,      . .  -  -  .    - "" -         ,   ( )  ...   ....

  .   - , , - -   ,    ,     ""  .         .  ,    (    ),  . 
..       (   )   . 
     ,     ,   ,   . 
 ,          .

     ,         8 .  ,  ,   .

  ,    ? ,       (  )      .

----------


## KTc

????     ??????????    ,    ,    .....
     1  ,    ,        ,     3         !!!       ,    ,    ,        .    ,   , -    ......

----------


## VLDMR

> ????     ?????????? ...       ,    ,    ,        .


 ...      ...     ** **... 
         () -  "**"  :Big Grin: 

__ -    ,       .  .

http://roskazna.ru/p/fk/structfk.html

   ,  


> "   ** "????     ??????????...


 **   (__ )   ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> !!!           - "".   ,       -   IT-=     ,       ,       .


        ,     IT     ( ,  ) ....      -     ... 




> ,      .... .


!




> ...  2-3  ....


  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Sand Rostov

, -  ...       ! ...   ...

:        -    " "! 
:   ,   (  )      ...
:           "" .... 
:       ,   ( )             .   ,    1 , ....

PS:  ,         .   ,         ,  -  .... 
    -       ...  !

----------


## VLDMR

> :        -    " "!


      .       -       .
http://rostov.roskazna.ru/page/20148

 ,   


> /       ....


  :Smilie:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .       -       .
> http://rostov.roskazna.ru/page/20148
> 
>  ,


, :       ...  :Smilie: 

 ,       ,   .... ,    ....    ,     ...  :yes: 

    -      -          .    ....   .
  ,            .        10 ...   8 -  ,     (   ,   ).       . 3   . 

,   ,    ,           ....  :Embarrassment:

----------

1  2013 ,         ,     ,               .              1  , ,     ,   !           ,    ,     !

----------


## Arhimed0

.       .
,  :       -  ,    .   :   - ?

----------


## VLDMR

> -  ,    .   :   - ?


      ,   firewall. .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   firewall. .


   .      


        " "                "   ".
    " "  .

----------

.  .     .   19".

----------


## Arhimed0

> 19".


 20",

----------


## sergklerk

402- .4,  29.    ,
",    ,      ,          ,        ()    ."?
    ,  ,       1  , ,   ,      .  1 -  ?       ,    ?          ,      ,  ....

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,


,  1  




> 


     ( - ),     . ....


  .   .

----------


## sergklerk

> ,    
> - ,  1


  . , ,    .  1  , ,   .          ..       ,  . ,           .   -   ,  ,     .      (  ).

----------


## Sand Rostov

.    ( -  ,   ) -   .
    ?    ,     ,  .  ,       ( ) .

----------

,       ( ,       ).  -     ,  5 .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -     ,  5 .


,  ,    ,  ....  :yes: 




> ,       ( ,       ).


  .        ,   ,    ... 
   ( 9   -).         (  ). 
       .

----------


## Sand Rostov

,      ,    -  -    ...  :Frown:

----------


## Arhimed0

:            .       (  ),    ,     ...... ......
 .
  -  -  .  , , -  ! :Smilie: 
   .........   - ...  !!! :Wow: 


      !!!!!!!!
         IP-.

 ?  ,     ,   ,  .
  -  !!!
     -  .

    ,  :    ? . ?

    -   "",    -   ..... 
     ?   -  *.   " "    ?

     IP-, VPN-c, , ......

----------


## Arhimed0

-         10     - ,    - ,   ,    ,    - .
    ,  -, ,  -,      ,  , ... ,   -  (      -  )

----------


## FRC

[QUOTE=Arhimed0;54060675]:            .       (  ),    ,     ...... ......
 .
  -  -  .  , , -  ! :Smilie: 
   .........   - ...  !!! :Wow: 


      !!!!!!!!
         IP-.

 :Frown: .         ?     ?                 ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .         ?     ?                 ...


   .   ! 
 ,    ,     !

 :Smilie:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -   "",    -  ..... 
>      ?   -  *.   " "    ?
> 
>      IP-, VPN-c, , ......


,   ""        -  -     .    -   .    ,         ,   -       ...  :Redface: 

 ,   -    ,  , ,     ,    ..... 
 -  !!!

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


      ,       "" - "" . ?
     ?     ,     ,    IP- (           )   !

   ,   . ,          !     .        .   - !     . ,        -    IP- .  -    .

   ,       - ? :Wow: 
 ,   , -   ,    "",      .
   -  ,   ....   !

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,       "" - "" . ?


   .      ,        .




> ,       - ?


  , ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


,    .    ?
   -     ,   .  ?   :    ?    ?
      ?    1.000  -    . 
     ,      1,000  - -...   .





> , ...


   -  .
     "" .

  -  ? .      .
          ?

----------

:
Wikipedia   
  ""  ""
    : ,     . .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -  ? .      .
>           ?


, ,  ,     ,    .        , ,      ,       . 

  -    ,    ,   -      ....        ,   "!   -  "!      ....

----------


## Sand Rostov

> :
> Wikipedia


.       . 
,   " -    "      ""  ,   , ,  ....  , ,   .       ,  !
    .     ,  .     . 
   (    )     . ?  ? ? ,     .  :Frown: 

    ""  ""     , ,   -        ( . ,    , ,    ?),    , ,   .    ,      - ....       "  ", "", "", "  ".... ,     .

----------


## FRC

,     ,   "  - ,  +++  .  .",   !               ,      . ....

----------


## MissisY

> ,     ,   "  - ,  +++  .  .",   !               ,      . ....


 ,    ,    :      ,          .....

----------

(   )   65 . $    .
     ([/])    ,    ,    .     , ,      .          ,  .     Linux-,   .
(    ,      .)

----------


## Sand Rostov

> (   )   65 . $    .


????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
   !!!???

     (  ...)?    ....

----------


## Arhimed0

> ????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   ?
 !  .
  -  ,      .
   -   .
    -          ?  ,   -   ?

----------

